# Daiwa Saltiga 4000H Spinning Like New



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I am selling a like new Daiwa Saltiga 4000H spinning reel. It has PowerPro Super Slick Braid 30 lb 300 yds. This reel is in like new condition and includes the box, papers, case and everything else that came with it minus the reel band (the elastic band). This reel is VERY smooth, has never been dunked and has no scratches or other marks. I have only used this reel twice and am selling due to a new addition to my family. Formula is $$$ and I am selling some of my reels off to help. $800 Shipped!


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Price lowered to $750 shipped OBO.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

$700 shipped!


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

$650 shipped!


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

$600 shipped!


----------

